# The most watched TV show in the U.S. ever



## antonkan (Feb 9, 2010)

According to a news source, the *Super Bowl* coverage was the most watched TV show in the United States television history, which was watched by more than 106 million people. The second most watched American TV show was the 1983 finale of M*A*S*H. (If you don't know about Super Bowl, it's one of the biggest American football events.)

So what do you think about this news? I saw a headline about it from CBC News. This is probably my first topic on the BMTM section.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2010)

M*A*S*H still holds the record for highest percentage of viewers, and I don't think that will ever be beaten because of all the broadcasting competition now.


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 15, 2010)

Antankon what happened to you?  You never post anymore.


----------



## silent sniper (Feb 15, 2010)

thats not even news.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Antankon what happened to you?  You never post anymore.
> This.
> 
> QUOTE(silent sniper @ Feb 15 2010, 03:10 AM) thats not even news.


And this.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 15, 2010)

I am not fan of television so I dont care. I am fan of movies and video games, thats all. The telvision is full of craps and idiots, indeed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 15, 2010)

Does this take in account viewers to population ratio? America is definitely more populated now then it was when MASH finished in 1983. It's like how Avatar greatly surpassed any film in box office sales, but I don't know if it did in proportion to inflation, population, etc.


----------

